
Remacro: Markdown with Steroids - dnsfr
https://github.com/denisidoro/remacro
======
dnsfr
[https://github.com/denisidoro/remacro](https://github.com/denisidoro/remacro)
is a plain-text macro expander inspired by React.

With this tool it's possible to generate a superset of markdown so that you
don't need to repeat yourself.

It also works for any plain-text content, so it's able to expand programming
source codes as well.

